# And ANOTHER model in-progress



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

I have been working on this old Otaki 1/48 scale Fw 190 off and on for the past week, this model will be finished as an aircraft that survived the war and was found a few months later by U.S. troops in a remote part of Germany and will have the paint job very faded by exposure to the elements.

Here are a few in-progress pics...









Below you can see I painted the uppersurface colors on the wings and tailplane, I added some paint chipping on the wingroots by using the salt weathering technique
















Here is the undersurfaces and the pre-shading I did, I usually don't like to have the pre-shading on my models quite this heavy but since this model will be getting more weathering than I do on other models I need it to this heavy in order for any of it to be seen later on.









The model has all the camo paint on it now and is getting the decals put on today, more pics to follow later on.

Agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Another classic kit!


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

The scene in the box art is not too dissimilar to the locations you often provide for these planes!


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks guys!

Nearly all the decals are on, after they are dry the real fun (and work) will be fading out the paint and markings.

Agentsmith


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

A couple more pics...these pics show the rest of the camouflage painted on it and I had started putting the decals on. Since these pics were taken the rest of the decals have been added and are drying, after all the decals are dry I will use the airbrush to start the paint fading process. The prop and spinner are painted and much of the weathering done on it.


















Agentsmith


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Another update...here I did a bunch of dry brushing and added more paint chipping by using a small paint brush.

















Next up will be a bunch of work done by the airbrush to further fade out the paint on the uppersurfaces.

Agentsmith


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

A few more in-progress pics, this time I did some work with the airbrush to fade the paint a little bit more.
























I did not like how the aircraft number, the national markings on the fuselage and tail looked, so since the above pics were taken I went back with a small paint brush to restore them slightly and now they look a little more like faded and flaking paint.
I have also added the exhaust stains and have done most of the work with the oil paints and only have a small amount left to do. Pics might be posted later today.

Agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

That's a mess! Good job! :lol:


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks John, yes its big mess but I have been refining it little by little. 
Below are three more in-progress pics from the other day, I started painting the exhaust stains with enamel paint and highlighted a few random panel lines with oil paints.
























On the edges of the exhaust stains I scraped off a little it to represent it as being soot like and had rubbed off and/or weathered. I want the exhaust stains to look as aged as the rest of the aircraft. What you see in the above pics is only the start, after scraping and wearing off the exhaust stains a very light coat of paint from the airbrush will be put back on and this will give me the effect I am after.

Agentsmith


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

When those US troops find this aircraft in a remote part of Germany, they're going to be sad at the condition it's in.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

That may be true, but I bet they were happy the war was over!

Agentsmith


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

She is looking very nice. I really like your weathering.....Cheers Mark


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thank you surfsup!

Here are two more in-progress pics of this model, these might be the last since this model is so close to being finished.

















Agentsmith


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

Nice work,
Care to share how you did the spiralshnauze???

Max Bryant


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks Max!

The spinner spiral was painted on. I first sprayed the spinner flat white and then after the paint was dry I used narrow strips of Tamiya tape to mask off the spiral and then sprayed on gloss black. After removing the tape I touched up a couple uneven spots with a paint brush.

Agentsmith


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Here are the final in-progress pics, this one is just about finished!


















Agentsmith


----------

